# CNJ Herf Tues Mar 14 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well this is the 5th Tuesday before the smoking ban takes place and we move back to the B&M. Yep, only 5 weeks left! I believe last week there was around 10 guys. Come on out have a micro brew and a cigar.

Directions are on the website and is right off the NJ Turnpike or Parkway.

We are usually there around 5 or 6 and stay until 11 or 12.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/

I also send out an email to everyone. If you want to get on the list shoot me a PM or email to [email protected]


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I wish I could be there as the 14th is my b-day, I'll be smoking a good one though.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ah, today is my birthday. March is a good month!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

caudio51 said:


> Well this is the 5th Tuesday before the smoking ban takes place and we move back to the B&M.[/EMAIL]


Whoa. Just seeing this now. Weekdays are tough, but I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Would love for you to make it out. We will be there for the next few weeks until the ban is in effect.

Shoot me your email and I can keep you up to date about our herfs.

[email protected]


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

PM on the way shortly with my email addy. I might be able to stop by Tuesday after I knock off for the day; I'm not too far away from Woodbridge, and it would be nice to have a bite to eat and a smoke before I head home. 

Of course, this all depends on whether I actually remember, and/or how presentable I am at the end of the day.  

If I don't catch you all this time, then maybe some other time before we're all banished from the public arena.

 I really despise nanny-state mentality.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

haha, we will be there Deb. Hope you can make it out.


----------

